

The Steve Jobs Model for Education Reform - sramam
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203914304576631100415237430.html

======
icki
For further reading about Steve Jobs on education and innovation, I highly
suggest "Steve Jobs: The Next Insanely Great Thing" from Wired 4.02 (February
1996, If I'm not mistaken).

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.02/jobs_pr.html>

It just so happens that it is my favorite Wired article of all time.

------
chrismealy
Rupert Murdoch. Good lord.

